# Huge favour - father in hospital in Langkawi and stuck here in Oz



## ncrean (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey all,

I know this is a huge ask but anyone near to the Langkawi Base hospital? Father has fallen ill and is in recovery, doing well but finding it so hard to find a way to drop in basics to him.

More than happy to paypal costs and more as thanks if anyone is near and could grab some simple things such as a change of tshirt, some dry foods and a razor - finding it impossible to get these to him through every exhausted method.

A huge hope and prayer but you never know, praying for a guardian angel!!

Thanks all in advance,

Niall


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ncrean said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know this is a huge ask but anyone near to the Langkawi Base hospital? Father has fallen ill and is in recovery, doing well but finding it so hard to find a way to drop in basics to him.
> 
> ...


The Malaysia page of the forum is extremely quiet and as such, I just spotted your post.
Best thing would be to contact the Australia Embassy in Malaysia. They might have the ability to take care of this for you on humanitarian grounds. If not, they should have ideas for you on who to contact.


Hope all goes well,

Jet Lag


----------

